# Touchpanel Alternative



## kunii (22 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Habe die Suche mehrfach genutzt und durchgelesen aber so richtig die Antworten habe ich leider nicht gefunden.

Meine Frage geht mehr an die die ihr Eigenheim mit einer S300 ausgestattet haben.

Selbiges habe ich vor. Nur irgendwie scheitert es an der Visualisierung, also am Panel.

Gibt es vernünftige Alternativen? Also zu Siemens oder Pro-Face? Ich möchte so richtig nicht glauben das jeder 2500 euro für ein Panel ausgibt für den Heimbedarf. Pro-Face ist ja fast noch teurer als Siemens musste ich leider feststellen. 

Gibt es Alternativen die Preislich vertretbar sind? 

MPI ist ja nicht das schnellste, lang es trotzdem für den Heimbedarf oder sollte es schon Ethernet sein? Wenn ja was brauch ich da für meine S300 noch zusätzlich?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## thomass5 (22 Februar 2011)

... muß es den ein Panel sein? Jedes Netbook hat Ethernet/WLAN.Oder ATOM-basierendes Board am TV mit Funktastatur/Maus . Wenn dann darauf noch ne kostengünstige SW drauf kommt... 
... Zur Ethernetanbindung gibts CP oder etwas richtung NETLINK was MPI/DP -> Ethernet macht da gibts auch was, da kannst du die Visu drauf laufen lassen und greifst über den Rechner darauf zu.
Thomas


----------



## Sinix (22 Februar 2011)

wie wäre es mit nem einfachen TP177 oder KTP und ersteigern gebraucht z.B. bei ebay?


----------



## MSB (22 Februar 2011)

Ich habe offengestanden keine Ahnung was du jetzt hören willst.

Mit 2500€ bist du ja schon so ca. mindestens in der 10" Klasse.
Daher jetzt an dich die Frage, brauchst du das wirklich?

Zu MPI vs. Ethernet:
Ethernet bringt nur einen deutlichen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bei einer PN-CPU.
Ansonsten ist die HMI-Verbindung in unzähligen Industrieanlagen über MPI realisiert,
also warum sollte das daheim nicht taugen?
Natürlich ist Ethernet im Sinne von Fernwartung oder auch dem Programmieren daheim die einfachere Alternative.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## kunii (22 Februar 2011)

naja ich hätte eben nicht gedacht das ein Touch Panel so teuer sein muss. zumal ich eigentlich gern unten ein größeres und oben ein kleineres TP gehabt hätte. aber da bin ich ja nur bei zwei TP´s schon bei 5000 euro.

das mit dem Fernseher find ich nicht so schön. da ich die bedienung gern im flur behalten würde.

hätte gehofft es gibt eine Touchlösung für den flur die nicht so sehr teuer ist.


----------



## IBFS (22 Februar 2011)

FIX MOUNTED TOUCH IS OUT!

Der Weg geht eindeutig weg vom festinstallierten TOUCH-PANEL in der Wohnug. 

Willst du im Ernst immer im Stehen deine VISU anschauen 

Bald hat jeder ein GALAXY oder iPAD oder ...
Da braucht es nur noch einen WEB-Seiten-Bereitsteller
der über WLAN ereichbar ist und eine vernünftige 
wandmontierbare Ladeschale.

Frank


----------



## kunii (22 Februar 2011)

kannst du das genauer erklären? klingt interessant. 2 - 3 so ne pads zu kaufen hätte ich kein problem. was bräuchte ich alles um das zu realisieren?


----------



## IBFS (22 Februar 2011)

kunii schrieb:


> Meine Frage geht mehr an die die ihr Eigenheim mit einer S300 ausgestattet haben.
> Selbiges habe ich vor. Nur irgendwie scheitert es an der Visualisierung, also am Panel.





kunii schrieb:


> kannst du das genauer erklären? klingt interessant. 2 - 3 so ne pads zu kaufen hätte ich kein problem. was bräuchte ich alles um das zu realisieren?



Wenn du nicht billig an S7-Komponenten kommst, dann löse dich mal ganz schnell von dem S7-300-Thema. Da spielt rein preislich am Ende das Panel
gar keine so große Rolle.

Schau dir mal sowas an:

http://www.loxone.com/

Da sieht du wie HomeAutomation im Kleinen angegangen wird.

Zuerst solltest du dir aber mal eine Aufstellung aller Lichtkreise,
Rolläden, Steckdosen, Bewegungsmelder usw. machen, das
sogenannte RAUMBUCH. Erst danach kann man sehen, welches
Konzept dann passt. Ich jedenfalls bin schlussendlich von der
SPS-Welt zur KNX-Welt übergewechselt.

Mache mal ne Mengenabschätzung.

Frank


----------



## kunii (22 Februar 2011)

bin ja selber gelernter systemprogrammierer, aber habe es paar jahre leider nicht mehr genutzt.

diese aufstellung habe ich schon gemacht mit all meinen wünschen. Was ich da an SPS-Zeug brauch habe ich schon durch gerechnet und da komme ich nicht an den preis von einem Touch Panel rann. 

Aber die variante mit den pads find ich sehr gut, wenn das gehen würde mit einer s300 wäre das was gutes. eine Domäne besitze ich auch für sowas mit genügend speicherplatz.


----------



## kunii (22 Februar 2011)

das mit dem loxon schaut echt sehr gut aus auf den ersten blick. die frage ob da alles auch geht wie man möchte. mehrfach belegung von tastern und so.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 Februar 2011)

Zum Thema Visualisierung mit iPad/iPhone schau mal hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=36764&highlight=iphone

Gruß
Timo


----------



## IBFS (22 Februar 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Zum Thema Visualisierung mit iPad/iPhone schau mal hier:
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=36764&highlight=iphone



...ich wußte es doch ... irgendwas hatte ich doch auch hier über die  iReligion gelesen   

Da mir das Android-Galaxy allerdings besser gefällt, hatte die Suche aber nicht so übermäßig gequält.

Frank


----------



## kunii (23 Februar 2011)

bei loxon steht was von smartphone. das heist ja es müsste mit jedem gehen oder? habe erst ein neues Nokia N8 und das würde ich da wenn auch nutzen wollen. 

hat denn schon jemand erfahrung mit loxon?


----------



## Blockmove (23 Februar 2011)

Ich werf hier mal das Stichwort IP-Symcon in den Ring. Damit kannst du eigentlich alles im Bereich Homeautomation / Mutlimedia abdecken.

Loxone hab ich mir auch angeschaut, war mir aber zu teuer. Wenn du es aber mit KNX kombinieren kannst, dann ist es interessant.

Ich hab mich für eine klassische Zentralinstallation auf eine Wago-SPS und IP-Symcon entschieden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Nordischerjung (23 Februar 2011)

Es gibt auch von SPS Herstellern extra Panel für Homezone


----------



## kunii (23 Februar 2011)

gibts da paar preise von vipa?


----------



## Nordischerjung (23 Februar 2011)

kunii schrieb:


> gibts da paar preise von vipa?



laut Liste ca 1500€, musst dir mal ein Verkäufer in deiner Gegend suchen


----------



## IBFS (23 Februar 2011)

kunii schrieb:


> gibts da paar preise von vipa?





Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab mich für eine klassische Zentralinstallation auf eine Wago-SPS und IP-Symcon entschieden.



Also wenn es schon eine SPS sein soll, dann ist WAGO + IP-Symcon
schon eine gute Wahl.

Frank


----------



## Vbxler (23 Februar 2011)

Ich musste gerade bei zwei Projekten Advantech WOP-2070V-N4AE
Touch Screen Terminal 7" WVGA TFT, 800 x 480px, 65536 color, 300cd/m2, Backlight LED (mit S7-300 via Ethernet) einsetzen.

Ich war anfangs weniger begeistert, muss aber sagen, die Geräte sind wirklich gut.
Die Software ist kostenlos und ist bei weitem besser zu bedienen als das was uns Siemens aufs Auge drückt.

Und der Preis (Liste ohne UST) von 660,00 ist, vor allem wenn man die Auflösung gesehen hat, sehr günstig. 
Ich werde diese Geräte sicher noch öfters verwenden.

Vbxler


----------



## wiesel187 (23 Februar 2011)

Hatte selber mal die gleiche Situation

Hab nun 2 / 3 Lösungswege

1. Tabel PC ( son China Kracher für 200 Euro / 10 Zoll )
    CPU 300 --> CP --> W-LAn --> Visual Basic

2. Tabel PC die 2te
    CPU 300 --> CP --> W-Lan --> WinCC Flex

3. Tabel PC die 3te ( Noch nicht getestet )
    CPU 300 -->CP --> mini PC mit WinCC --> Remote Desktop --> Tabel PC

Find selber meine VB Lösung am schönsten  (Weil Tolle Button u.s.w.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





aber SAAAAUUUUU viel Arbeit ( Keine Fertigen Objekte )

Grüße Wiesel


----------



## IBFS (23 Februar 2011)

@wiesel187

Man sollte eine Lösung wählen, wo mehrere Displays (iPAD etc.)
unabhängig voneinander ohne spezielle App. jeweils separate
Bildinhalte bedienen können.

Der Server muss die PAD-ID erkennen, automatisch ggf. das
zuletzt geöffnete Bild übertragen und anzeigen 
und 
der Server sollte den Typ erkennen, das er ggf. das
richtige Seitenformat anzeigen kann.  

Alles andere ist auf längere Sicht ein Sackgasse.

Frank


----------



## wiesel187 (23 Februar 2011)

@ IBFS

MMhhh ! 
waren wir nicht im Bereich Privat ?

Desweiteren ne eigen gebaute Visu Läuft auch auf anderen Rechnen.
Mir Remot Desktop ist ein Zugriff  auch durch andere Rechner möglich..
Sonst Smart Service ---> Sogar wieder das gleiche Bild .... und mit jedem Browser..

Aber es sollte auch nur als Anregung dienen.
So ein Projekt ist ja auch nie Fertig, und wird immer wachsen und sich Ändern.

Grüße wiesel


----------



## kunii (24 Februar 2011)

also die preise von Advantech sind echt sehr gute preise...! mal schauen.

Nach wie vor bin ich von dem Loxone System sehr angetan, es macht gegenüber einem S300 aufbau vieles deutlich einfacher. 
Habe mal paralel noch eine Angebotsanfrage an Beckhoff gestellt. Mal schauen wies mich da erschlägt.
Bei Loxone komme ich auf ein ca. Materialpreis von 3700 euro. Plus zwei drei iPads...


----------



## Nordischerjung (24 Februar 2011)

kunii schrieb:


> Plus zwei drei iPads...


Bestell doch 4 und gibst mir eins . Eins mehr oder weniger fällt dann auch nicht mehr auf


----------



## IBFS (24 Februar 2011)

kunii schrieb:


> Nach wie vor bin ich von dem Loxone System sehr angetan, es macht gegenüber einem S300 aufbau vieles deutlich einfacher.



... mußt dir dann nur noch einen Elektriker suchen, der dir die KNX-Taster, sofern du welche einsetzen willst, programmiert.
Das ist ja m.E. gerade der Vorteil vom LOXONE-SYSTEM, dass man auch
KNX-Komponenten kann aber nicht muss.

Frank


----------



## kunii (24 Februar 2011)

hauselektrik und alles mach ich alles selber. und möchte keine knx bestandteile haben. löse es über normale taster und den rest würde ich über die ipad´s machen. die sache gefällt mir so ganz gut.


----------



## Loxone Florian (1 März 2011)

Hallo Community!

Ich bin Mitarbeiter der Firma Loxone und stehe euch (wie auch in anderen Foren) gerne für Fragen aller Art zur Verfügung.

Schöne Grüße,
Florian


----------



## IBFS (1 März 2011)

Loxone Florian schrieb:


> Hallo Community!
> Ich bin Mitarbeiter der Firma Loxone und stehe euch (wie auch in anderen Foren) gerne für Fragen aller Art zur Verfügung.
> Schöne Grüße,
> Florian



@Florian
Nun auch hier - willkommen!
Fehlt nun nur noch eine Schnittstelle zur S7 

Frank


----------



## kunii (1 März 2011)

die schnittstelle möchte ich in diesem fall nicht mehr haben. find die lösung über ipads sehr elegant.

grüße florian, hab schon viel gelesen in foren von dir. 

gibt es mitlerweile bauteile die nur digital oder analog sind? bräuchte zum beispiel mehr digitale. um aber auf die menge zu kommen habe ich dann enorm viel analoge ungenutzt dazu gekauft.

bin grad in der hausplanung. im projekt und der kalkulation steht ein komplettes loxone jetzt mit drin. 

würde halt nur gern alles über herkömliche taster realisieren. also zeitlichen tastendruck oder anzahl des tastens.

die dimmer sind nun schon mit integriert oder kommen da noch module? 

gibt es auch apps für nicht iphone? habe mir erst ein neues schickes Nokia N8 gekauft und würde das auch wenn gern für nutzen.


----------



## IBFS (1 März 2011)

@kunii
Bedenke bitte, der Sinn von LOXONE ist ja gerade, dass man KNX-Taster
anbinden kann und eben nicht alles parallel verkabeln muss. 

Ich könnte mir momentan nicht vorstellen, mit LOXONE ein ganzes Haus
zu automatisieren, erst recht nicht mit Parallelverkabelung. Die
Skalierung ist momentan noch nicht gegeben und auch das Thema Dimmen
innerhalb von LOXONE ist noch nicht ausreichend. Allerdings ist LOXONE
ideal für eine Mischinstallation LOXONE - KNX. 
Ich weiß nicht inwieweit man KNX-DALI-DIMMER vernünftig an die LOXONE
anbinden kann. Die Zeiten, wo man mit 0-10 Volt oder 1-10 Volt dimmt sind
endgültig vorbei. Gerade im BAD ist eine Dimmbare Leuchtstofflampe erste
Wahl. Zusätzlich noch ein paar dimmbare HALO-Spots und schon macht das
Baden spass.

Also lege das Thema KNX mal nicht völlig zu Seite.  Florian kann ja mal sein
Sicht hier posten.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## kunii (1 März 2011)

naja mal schauen was florian dazu noch schreibt.

mir und meiner frau gefällt das mit diesen knx taster und co nicht. wir würden gern das ganze system versteckt halten was die normale elektrik bedienen betrifft. paralelverkabelung ist bei uns ein thema. es wird bei uns so oder so jeder taster, jede lampe, und jedes steckdosenpaar und so weiter einzeln zum verteiler gezogen.

das mit dem dimmen geht wohl noch nicht richtig mit ausschließlich loxone? wäre schade aber war am anfang kein kriterium. und ich denke es wird eine lösung kommen und die lässt sich dann ja ohne probleme groß nachrüsten.


----------



## Loxone Florian (2 März 2011)

kunii schrieb:


> gibt es mitlerweile bauteile die nur digital oder analog sind? bräuchte zum beispiel mehr digitale. um aber auf die menge zu kommen habe ich dann enorm viel analoge ungenutzt dazu gekauft.


Nein, die wird es auch kurz- und mittelfristig nicht geben. Unsere Hardwareentwicklung ist gerade mit mehreren neuen Modulen beschäftigt  Erst dann machen wir uns wieder Gedanken über solche Varianten.

Wir haben aber auf den Steuerungen einen hohen Digitalüberschuss. Zudem können analoge Eingänge auch als Digitaleingang verwendet werden (!). Sollte sich also die Knappheit auf die Eingänge beschränken, bleibt kein analoger Eingang ungenutzt. (Miniserver 8 Digitale Eingänge + 4 analoge Eingänge als Digialeingang benutzt; Erweiterung 12 Digitale Eingänge + 4 analoge Eingänge als Digitaleingang benutzt)



kunii schrieb:


> die dimmer sind nun schon mit integriert oder kommen da noch module?


Der Loxone Dimmer ist noch in Entwicklung. Eine Möglichkeit zum Dimmen gibt es mit den analogen Ausgängen in Verbindung mit elektronischen Vorschaltgeräten (zb. im Bereich Halogen). Ansonsten empfehlen wir bei Loxone Installationen erstmals Erweiterungen zum ein/ausschalten einzusetzen und diese dann (bei den Leuchten die man dimmbar haben will) gegen Dimmer zu tauschen sobald verfügbar.



kunii schrieb:


> gibt es auch apps für nicht iphone? habe mir erst ein neues schickes Nokia N8 gekauft und würde das auch wenn gern für nutzen.


Die Webvisu läuft überall  Wenn der mobile Browser dann auch Websockets kann (iPhone kann es, weiß nicht wies bei Symbian aussieht), dann wirds auch richtig schick mit Statusupdates in Echtzeit etc. Ansonsten wird eine einfache aber trotzdem voll Funktionsfähige mobile-Visu angezeigt.

Eine App für Nokia/Symbian oder auch JavaME ist zurzeit nicht in Entwicklung. Aus heutiger Sicht wird dies auch keinen Sinn machen, da Nokia 2012 (oder wars 2013?) mit Windows Phone 7 durchstarten will. Dort kommt eine App schon eher infrage - je nachdem wie sich das System entwickelt...



IBFS schrieb:


> Also lege das Thema KNX mal nicht völlig zu Seite. Florian kann ja mal sein Sicht hier posten.


Es gibt mittlerweile viele reine Loxone Installationen. Oftmals ist es einfach um einiges günstiger da die Komponenten preislich nicht vergleichbar sind (Stichwort: herkömmlicher Taster / KNX-Taster). Hinzu kommt noch die nicht benötigte ETS-Lizenz - wenn man denn selbst auch programmieren will. Man muss es natürlich bei jedem Projekt einzeln betrachten. Es gibt zb. Varianten bei denen man im Wohnzimmer KNX-Taster anbringt, da dort viele Tastpunkte benötigt werden und in anderen Räumen auf konventionelle Taster setzt.

Grundsätzlich gibt es aber bei der Verwendung von konventionellen Tastern keine Einschränkung gegenüber einem KNX-Taster - auch Dinge wie mehrfachklick, langklick etc. können wir mit den herkömmlichen Tastern und der Logik des Miniservers realisieren.

Bezüglich dimmen können wir zurzeit noch nicht die Möglichkeiten bieten, die es zb. bei KNX gibt. Hier werden wir aber dieses Jahr mit dem Loxone Dimmer und einem DMX-Modul nachbessern.

Im Endeffekt muss der Kunde bzw. zuständige Elektriker nach seinen Anforderungen und Vorlieben entscheiden, ob man eine Mischvariante wählt oder voll auf Loxone setzt. Beide Möglichkeiten stehen ja offen 

Grüße,
Florian

PS: ein Blick auf den Thread-Title "Touchpanel Alternative" offenbart mir, dass wir ganz schön vom Thema abdriften (schlechtes Benehmen gleich beim zweiten Post ^^)


----------



## kunii (2 März 2011)

ich muß jetzt mal richtig doof fragen. wie kann ich die analogen eingänge als digitale nutzen?

auf eurer seite steht immer nur was mit bedienung von iphone und ipod. so wie ich es vor habe mit ipad als panel nutzen zur hauptbedienung ist aber ganz normal möglich? kann ich das über netzwerkkabel lösen? oder muß das über wlan gehen? würde gern zwei im flur unterbringen. eins oben fest und eins unten fest an der wand mit eurem halter.


----------



## Loxone Florian (3 März 2011)

Das ist eine reine Softwareeinstellung. Ich ziehe einen analogen Eingang in die Programmierung und setze in den Eigenschaften auf "Als Digitaleintgang verwenden". Das Signal eines Tasters kann auch am analogeingang interpretiert werden.

Bezüglich iPad gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. wir haben bereits eine iPad-App - die basiert aber noch auf den Funktionsumfang von Version 1. Eine neue iPad-App ist aber bereit in Arbeit und wird in den nächsten Monaten kommen

2. Wir haben eine Webvisu auf Websocket-Basis. Der iPad-Browser beherrscht das ganz gut. Funktioniert ähnlich gut wie eine native App, mit Echtzeitstatusanzeige etc.

Grundsätzlich kann man also die Apps von iOS und Android nutzen, aber auch mit jedem anderen Gerät ist eine Visu möglich, das Gerät muss lediglich einen Webbrowser besitzen.

Bezüglich Netzwerkkabel: Das iPad hat keinen Netzwerkanschluss, läuft ausschließlich über WLAN. Ansonsten (zb. bei einem Wand-Touch-PC) ist natürlich auch Netzwerkkabel möglich. Der Miniserver und damit auch die Visu sind im LAN verfügbar (sofern natürlich Netzwerkkabel beim Miniserver )

Schöne Grüße,
Florian


----------



## kunii (3 März 2011)

also könnte ich auch jeden anderen belibeigen touch PC verwenden, also es muß kein iPad sein.


----------



## Loxone Florian (3 März 2011)

Ja, jedes Gerät mit Webbrowser, egal welches. Der Browser sollte idealerweise Websockets Unterstützen, damit hat man dann eine richtig schicke Visu.

Websockets unterstützen zurzeit:
* Firefox 4 (zurzeit noch Beta, aber im März soll die finale kommen)
* Chrome
* Safari (auch für iPhone / iPad)
* Opera

Für die mobilen Versionen der Chrome-Browser auf Android Geräten soll auch bald eine Websocket-Unterstützung kommen.

Grüße,
Florian


----------



## Betriebselektriker (10 März 2011)

Was haltet ihr den von der Variante mit PC-CPUs? Also wo das Prog auf dem Pc liegt und nur EIN/Ausgangs module per Netzwerkkabel verbunden werden. Da kann man ja auch mit dem IPAD arbeiten, und das schöne ist das man dann auch von dem IPAD aus das Programm ändern kann.
Wollte ich nur mal so mit in die Mitte schmeißen.


----------

